# who all hunts feist



## scsqdoghunter (May 27, 2010)

hi i am new to the site and was just wanting to know who all hunts with treeing feist  i have two a four year old male which is a pretty good sq.dog and a 12 week old pup thats going to be my project for this summer and fall hope to have him ready by by time season opens to put the meat to him i will try and post some pics later


----------



## grinstead9 (May 27, 2010)

just got my first one .he is 10 weeks old now,this is all new to me .hope i have him ready by the beginning of season


----------



## nhancedsvt (May 27, 2010)

I have a male feist that's about a year old. Never really had time to train him, but he's going off to "college" next month and I hope to have him hunting by this season.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 27, 2010)

I have 2 males..Dont really hunt them anymore..They just run loose in the yard..They tree squirrels daily though


----------



## crackerdave (May 27, 2010)

I've got a Parnell Carolina Cur that's purty feisty!
I think she'll be a fine squirrel dog one day,and she _loves_ kids.

Sure hope you'll bring your feist and some kids to the youth hunt this coming winter!


----------



## livin outdoors (May 27, 2010)

Got one feist and one half feist half cur.I think that the half and half isn't going to cut it though.I'll probably be in the market for a good pup soon.May start hitting some of yall up to see if you got any pups being born.I've tried the free pup with questionable bloodline but I don't think thats the road I want to take anymore.


----------



## Nga. (May 28, 2010)

I got a few feist dogs.


----------



## Jay Bee (May 28, 2010)

I'm getting my first  one tomorrow. One of Stan Jones pups.   jb


----------



## wood-reader (May 28, 2010)

I have a couple running loose.............


----------



## hoghunter007 (May 28, 2010)

i have a river run male that is about 16 months old. been treeing real good for 3 months. trees them every morning when i let him out and every afternoon when my boys get home from school. should have a good season


----------



## Tpr 325 (May 28, 2010)

I have a few Feist..I also  work sq dogs for the public in the fall and winter ,mostley Feist.....Training pens and Sq tube ........also work them  on hunting, and handling....Two diffrenet  plans to select from....Billy Laster  ..Dublin, Ga.. 478-275-3206


----------



## olroy (May 28, 2010)

at the time i have one and one on the way.


----------



## Brian Groce (May 29, 2010)

I have a young dog in training!


----------



## crackerdave (May 29, 2010)

Jay Bee said:


> I'm getting my first  one tomorrow. One of Stan Jones pups.   jb



Can't go wrong _there!_


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 29, 2010)

We have a mountain feist. She's just over a year old and really started to open up last season. Can't wait to see her go this year.


----------



## 1222DANO (May 30, 2010)

I got my three year old son a jack and a feist cross he's caught one of the tree this spring. I've got coondogs so i think i'll let my boy grow up  squirrell hunting maybe he'll take to it.


----------



## Melvin4730 (May 31, 2010)

I hunt a Barger Stock Feist.


----------



## AMMO (May 31, 2010)

Here's my 55# feist!


----------



## Melvin4730 (May 31, 2010)

Is that one of those sport bred feist?


----------



## ejs1980 (May 31, 2010)

I've got one in the yard. He has split personality disorder and will either tree a limit or mill around waiting on you to get ready to go.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jul 23, 2010)

Spoon


----------



## olroy (Jul 27, 2010)

Here is the one i have now. Riverun bred   
Horse Creek Bocephus


----------



## DAKILLER (Jul 29, 2010)

here's my 3rd mt fiest she is now 16 years old and arthritis keeps us both from hunting like we use to she is still my best friend and companion even my wife knows how much she means to me....ps she loves to fish as much as she does to hunt


----------



## Ricky Harrington (Jul 29, 2010)

miss lolu one super nice dog


----------



## The Native Way (Aug 5, 2010)

I got one feist


----------



## Ricky Harrington (Aug 8, 2010)

this is miss lolu


----------



## Jay Bee (Aug 8, 2010)

A picture is worth a 1000 words!


----------

